# Smoking



## munnith (Aug 28, 2011)

does smoking cigarettes harm the cockatiels?? one of my relative is smoking in the living area where the cage sits but it's kinda 6 feet away, so i was wondering if this is something i should be worried ?


----------



## Dekey (Apr 21, 2011)

tell the smoker to go outside or move the bird away its very harmful to their nostrils and lungs.


----------



## Evilstrawberry (Oct 4, 2011)

Yep sure is!! That have very sensitive lungs which evolved to be very efficient, which also means they are more susceptible to air pollution problems. I wouldn't be able to breath properly if someone was smoking that close to me in an enclosed room, it's be much worse for them. Move the birds to another room or ask the person to stop smoking in the room they are in.


----------



## Eollica (Oct 6, 2011)

+1 to Dekey. Smoke of any kind, specially cigarettes, are extremely harmful to any bird's health. It can get them killed depending on the exposure to smoke. Stop the person as soon as possible.

Teflon pans are also toxic to birds; when they're left to heat in the oven without anything cooking inside, they release a toxic vapor that can kill a bird instantly.

Alcohol, polish remover and many other chemichals also release vapors that can do several harm to your bird.


----------



## munnith (Aug 28, 2011)

thanks guys.. those comments are really helpful.. i will move the cage immediately


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

I would give them lots of showers/baths too. The residual chemicals and poisons from the smoke will stick to their feathers which they then ingest while preening.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i have a bird who has permanant damage from smoking. i got him from a smoking home and now he has breathing and molting problems. he pants easily and when he pants he wheezes. and his feathers dont grow in properly sometimes and he has trouble molting. when we got him he reeked of cigarrettes and it took 8 showers, full out drenching showers to get rid of the stench. his feathers were dull, ragged, and he was in generally poor shape. smoking around birds should be avoided at all costs.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Roo is also from a smoker's home. She has chronic nasal discharge, and may be immunocompromised since she's had two bacterial infections in two months now. I suspect we're still discovering all the problems she has, but it's already enough to illustrate that smoking is very harmful.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

If smoking is bad for cockatiels, it's bad for humans.


----------



## igottafeelin (Aug 29, 2011)

don't smoke around the bird. 2nd hand smoke is just as bad as smoking the cigarette yourself. smoking will make your house reek also. Might as well just step outside.


----------



## Rossco! (Jul 17, 2011)

I actullay cant believe this question was even asked!! Its clearly un-healthy in the highest degree for humans and that is well documented. Why wouldnt it be harmfull to birds with lungs the size of peas!


----------

